# Old Brewery Pub, St Athan | April ,17



## TopAbandoned (May 22, 2017)

*Old Brewery, St Athan
*
The Old Brewery Public House in St Athan in the Vale of Glamorgan, Wales used to be mainly visited by Military people from the nearby RAF St Athan until it closed in around 2006


























































Image credit goes to TopAbandonedPlaces ~ Sam .W & CollidingPlanets Exploring


----------



## smiler (May 22, 2017)

I liked the exterior shots, Nicely Done Top A, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 23, 2017)

Nice photos. This building could be made into a cafeteria and souvenir shop. A shame it closed down.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

That Brains beer pump scared me more than the doll


----------



## Kalemkat (Jul 5, 2017)

Went there today very easy to access and fairly easy to get around. Cool place


----------

